# BUS Aux-in



## Bigfoot (Nov 6, 2004)

I have the car stereo Sony CDX-CA810X

There's a AUX-IN in the back of the unit, however it has the word BUS infront of it. When I plug in the mp3 to the AUX with a working converter cable it does not work because its a BUS aux in. I need a BUS controller to let the stereo receive the signal from the MP3 player. Sony sells a unit XA-300 http://www.minidisc.org/part_Sony_XA-300_Unilink_Adapter.html

That thing is $100 and I really don't need all the fancy stuff its got. I just need to be able to play the MP3 player through the car stereo.

Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

if the Head unit is capable of playing MP3 disks just burn your music onto a disk and play it that way.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Isnt the bus in for xm radio, or sirious.


----------

